# Presento manual tutorial Interfaz puerto paralelo LPT Visual Studio Express



## Meta (Jul 22, 2010)

Manual tutorial Interfaz puerto paralelo LPT Visual Studio Express

Presento manual pensado para personas nóveles para los que quieran aprender hacer una interfaz con Visual C#, C++ o el VB .net Express (Gratuito) y poder controlar el puerto paralelo con casi cualquier disposivo, Leds, LCD, display, motores paso a paso, etc...

Se incluye código fuente incluido en el manual por cada tema.

Descargar manual.
Descargar programa final con instalador incluido (LPT).

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## javier7667 (Oct 18, 2010)

vientos bajare el manual muchas grax te estare molestando si algo se me atora ciao


----------



## Meta (Oct 18, 2010)

javier7667 dijo:


> vientos bajare el manual muchas grax te estare molestando si algo se me atora ciao



Ahí estaré mi muy distinguido amigo.


----------

